# Karel Boeckx pigeons



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

I acquired some Karel Boeckx pigeons and I am wondering if anyone has any info on these birds or Karel himself. I have found on PIPA one article. I'm just looking for a little additional info. 
Thanks.


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Give Rick Mardis at CBS a call and ask him. He knows Karel and is the primary fancier that has brought these birds into the USA. His number is 405-691-1313


----------



## Skywayloft (Aug 1, 2011)

miken said:


> I acquired some Karel Boeckx pigeons and I am wondering if anyone has any info on these birds or Karel himself. I have found on PIPA one article. I'm just looking for a little additional info.
> Thanks.


Hi, have you tried Googling 'Karel Boeckx pigeons' ? There is an article on Karel and his pigeons. I brought in a few Boeckx birds from Dave Beswick in England and they are very nice birds. Dave and I are close friends and he is known to have probably the very best Boeckx pigeons in the UK. If you are interested I can give you some background info on the pigeons. I'm going to Daves in Jan. and we are going on to Blackpool. I'm actually looking to sell the Boeckx birds (overstocked with pigeons) if you know anyone who might be interested. Terry.


----------



## adipose123 (Nov 21, 2012)

hi im interested in the boeckx birds and im going to blackpool 07846227758


----------

